# FR: s'attendre (à ce) que + mode



## Lezert

Gil said:


> Il would end with "va l'emporter aux élections présidentielles" si on utilise "on s'attend que"
> Par contre, si on utilise "on s'attend à ce que" il faut suivre avec le subjonctif.


Gil, est-ce que "On s'attend que" est une tournure Québécoise?
Pour moi, je ne connais que
On s'attend à ce que ... gagne les élections
ou
On s'attend à la victoire de... aux élections

*Moderator note:* The beginning of this discussion has been split from this thread. Other threads have then been merged with it.


----------



## geostan

Both s'attendre que and s'attendre à ce que are found. Both are correct, but purists used to insist that s'attendre que was more proper. I don't know if that is still the case.

I think the subjunctive is usual for both expressions.

Cheers!


----------



## Gil

Lezert said:


> Gil, est-ce que "On s'attend que" est une tournure Québécoise?


Ce n'est pas propre au Québec.  Le problème est abordé dans le TLFi


> Rem. La plupart des dict. gén. ainsi que VINC. 1910, HANSE 1949, THOMAS 1956, J. TEPPE, Les Caprices du langage, Paris, Le Pavillon, R. Maria, 1970, COLIN 1971 discutent du degré d'inélégance de s'attendre que et s'attendre à ce que. L'un et l'autre sont corrects; le 1er est prôné par les puristes, le second s'emploie plus couramment.


----------



## Gil

geostan said:


> I think the subjunctive is usual for both expressions.


_On s'attend que_ can be used with both the indicative and the subjunctive.  The meaning difference (if any) is explained in the TLFi
_On s'attend à ce que_ cannot be used with the indicative.

Je préfère également "on prévoit que "suivi du futur.


----------



## Lezert

mea culpa pour "s'attendre que", Geostan et Gil ont raison, je ne m'attendais pas que ce soit correct


----------



## Franglais

En anglais, il y a qq significations...par exemple;

3) I expect [that] the show will be cancelled (to expect [that] something will happen)

[…]

3b) Je m'attends que le spectacle sera/va être annulé.

Quelqu'un pourra ajouter qqchose?   Merci...


----------



## Cath.S.

[…]
3.Je m'attends *à ce que* le spectacle *soit* annulé


----------



## sensa

What does this mean:

ne vous attendez pas à ce que ces gens-là sachent où trouver l'endroit en question.

Don't wait for these people here to know where to find the place in question?

Does "sachent" work there? or should it be "sais"?


----------



## SFguy

I think "ne vous attendez pas"  means not so much "don't wait for people to..." but rather "don't expect people to..."


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

Umm  - "Sachent"  - suggest it 's  the subjunctive mood after  "expect"

Autant que je le sache........ 

(think of the Correct English  " I insist/ demand that he attend"  (not attends)


----------



## sensa

thanks you guys!

what do the words "à ce que" specifically mean in the sentence? Those are the words throwing me off.


----------



## DaiSmallcoal

it's a bit convoluted but:
Je m'attends à ce que...

I expect (to that which)   =  I expect that  



Qu'est-ce que c'est ?
Lit "What is it that it is ?"


----------



## geostan

sensa said:


> what do the words "à ce que" specifically mean in the sentence?



The purists do not like s'attendre à ce que. They prefer the more simple s'attendre que. But the longer expression has always been more usual, especially in the spoken language. In either case, the subjunctive must be used.


----------



## En passant

s'attendre à = to expect 

You can say "je m'attends à le voir" (I'm expecting to see/meet him)
Now I can think of no example where you can have "à que"  I think it's always "à ce que"  (je pense *à ce que* j'écris) 

attendre = to wait 
there you don't need 'à' -> j'attends qu'il vienne 

In both cases you must use the 'subjonctive' - However for many verbs the two forms (subjonctif / indicatif) are identical :
     qu'il mange
     qu'il dorme


----------



## itka

En passant said:


> Now I can think of no example where you can have "à que"  I think it's always "à ce que"  (je pense *à ce que* j'écris)



It was possible, along time ago. You can find this in old books : 
_"Je m’attends que mon Héros, dans peu de temps me fera prendre la trompette"_ (Le Loup et le Renard, Jean de la Fontaine)
Maybe, it's still used in Quebec, and in Swiss...

But nowadays, in France, we always use : 
Je m'attends à ce que...
_"Mon fils n'a pas bien préparé son examen. Je m'attends à ce qu'il échoue."_


----------



## Maître Capello

egueule said:


> 3.Je m'attends *à ce que* le spectacle *soit* annulé


Not necessarily! _Je m'attends *que* le spectacle *soit/**sera* annulé_ is perfectly sound and correct. Even more so, some purists say the construction using _à ce que_ is a bit colloquial and thus not as good as just _que_.

*Note:* Regarding the mood to be used with just _que_, it depends on the degree of confidence the subject has for the events s/he foresees to come true.


----------



## geostan

[…]

I think Capello's suggestion of using _S'attendre que_ is correct. And it is much easier to use the indicative in such a case. _S'attendre à ce que_, while very common, does not attract an indicative very often.


----------



## nico4196

"s'attendre que" sounds strange to me (maybe too formal??), I would say "s'attendre à ce que" more naturally as well.
I agree for the 2, "je compte sur sa présence ce soir" or "j'espère qu'il viendra ce soir", I think they are closer to the meaning than "je compte sur le fait qu'il viendra" which is slightly different to me (meaning I will do as if it is sure he will come).


----------



## Eef's

Maître Capello said:


> Not necessarily! _Je m'attends *que* le spectacle *soit/sera* annulé_ is perfectly sound and correct. Even more so, some purists say the construction using _à ce que_ is a bit colloquial and thus not as good as just _que_.




Euh. Je n'ai jamais vu cette forme (peut-être est-ce de l'ancien français?) Et *S'attendre à ce que *est beaucoup plus naturel et utilisé de nos jours, aussi bien dit qu'écrit.


----------



## geostan

En es-tu sûr? Peut-être est-ce à cause de ton âge. _S'attendre que_ est bien attesté dans la documentation gammaticale.

Cliquez ici http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/attendre

Cheers!


----------



## Lonie Patbyw

*Je compte sur* toi pour ce soir (spoken but correct)
*Je compte sur le fait qu’*il vienne ce soir.(j’espère qu’il viendra)) It doesn’t mean that I trust him but I’d like him to come and I’m counting on him  


Je m’attends à ce que le concert soit annulé *(s’attendre à ce que *quelque chose se produise)


----------



## Eef's

*S'attendre que* + subj. [L'obj. de l'attente n'est pas assuré, le suj. doute que l'attente se réalise] _*Je ne m'attendais pas que les choses dussent tourner si mal*_ (_Ac._ 1798-1932) : 

Crois moi, on ne parle plus comme ça


----------



## Lonie Patbyw

Je dirai simplement: Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que les choses *tournent* si mal. (tournent est ici au subjonctif présent) . Qui oserait dire "...que les choses *tournassent *si mal"?


----------



## geostan

Eef's said:


> *S'attendre que* + subj. [L'obj. de l'attente n'est pas assuré, le suj. doute que l'attente se réalise] _*Je ne m'attendais pas que les choses dussent tourner si mal*_ (_Ac._ 1798-1932) :
> 
> Crois moi, on ne parle plus comme ça



Bien sûr que non! Mais l'expression _s'attendre que_ (malgré ce qui vient après) est bel et bien vivante.


----------



## Eef's

On va y arriver... 
Oui elle existe, mais appartient à une autre époque.
Et je te remercie car je l'ignorais, mais dans ce post là ce n'est pas pertinent.

Pour l'exemple de Franglais il vaut mieux préférer,

_"je ne m'attendais pas à ce que le spectacle soit annulé"_

Cheers


----------



## kach

Je m'attends à ce que tu finisse ton travail rapidement : I count on you to finish your work rapidly. 

J'attends que tu aies fini ton travail : I'm waiting for you to complete your work.


----------



## Cath.S.

> *Rem.* La plupart des dict. gén. ainsi que Vinc. 1910, Hanse 1949, Thomas 1956, J. Teppe, _Les Caprices du langage,_ Paris, Le Pavillon, R. Maria, 1970, Colin 1971 discutent du degré d'inélégance de _s'attendre que_ et _s'attendre à ce que._ L'un et l'autre sont corrects; le 1er est prôné par les puristes, le second s'emploie plus couramment.


ATTENDRE : Définition de ATTENDRE

_S'attendre que_ est obsolescent, quoique puissent en dire cent-trente et quelques puristes.

Foreigners, just do not use it, people will correct you (except for the above-mentioned 130 odd purists!).


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Bonjour à tous,

"tout le monde s'attend *à ce qu*'il va acheter la voiture"

why not "tout le monde s'attend *qu*'il va acheter...."

What is the rule for whether to use "à ce que" or "que" to translate the english word "that" in the middle of a sentence?

Merci


----------



## quinoa

Deux structures :
"*s'attendre que*" : (ancienne avec l'indicatif) "Je m'attends que vous viendrez demain"
Le même avec le subjonctif (plus moderne et littéraire) : Il faut s'attendre qu'un telle transformation devienne la règle"
"*s'attendre à ce que*" (moderne et courant, avec le subjonctif)) "On s'attend à ce qu'il soit élu au premier tour."

Tout le monde s'attend à ce qu'il achète la voiture.


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Merci bien quinoa, c'est très utile!

Donc, est-ce que "*à ce que*" peut se trouver après les autres verbes ou seulement après "s'attrendre"?


----------



## quinoa

Il faut *se préparer* à ce que la situation empire.

Autres verbes se construisant avec *à ce que* :
_s'accoutumer, s'habituer, s'appliquer, contribuer, se décider, s'employer, s'exposer, gagner, s'intéresser, s'opposer, se refuser, tenir, travailler, veiller, voir, être attentif._

Il faudra l'éviter après les verbes _aimer, consentir, demander _et _s'attendre. _
Mais dans ce dernier cas, l'usage l'adopte de plus en plus, même les écrivains, petits ou grands!!! Et il se retrouve en acception dans le dictionnaire.


----------



## TitTornade

Ne peut-on pas dire que ces verbes se contruisent avec *à ce que* tout simplement parce qu'ils sont construits avec la préposition *à* ?
_S'attendre à qqch, s'habituer à qqch/qqn/faire qqch, se décider à faire qqch... ... _


----------



## quinoa

Ceertainement, mais la deuxième série possède aussi une construction avec la préposition *à*.


----------



## TitTornade

D'où la "normalisation" avec la construction *à ce que* pour ces verbes aussi... ;-) Non ?

Pour ma part, je n'utiliserais jamais la tournure "Je m'attends que tu viens/viennes" (qui me semble erronée...) mais "Je m'attends à ce que tu viennes".

Inversement, "aimer à" est à mon avis plutôt littéraire (ancien ?) et "aimer à ce que" n'est pas non plus une tournure que je pratique !


----------



## whatchama

s'attendre que : quand le sens de la phrase est affirmatif, le verbe qui suit s'attendre que se met àl'indicatif. si sens négatif > on emploie le subjonctif.

s'attendre à ce que (régit toujours le subjonctif). formule condamnée par certains grammairiens (Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française*). ah, notre célèbre Académie Française !

ça, c'est pour le français respectueux de la grammaire. en fait, presque tout le monde dit s'attendre à ce que dans le langage courant mais les gens qui "causent bien" feront rarement l'erreur.

une autre erreur archi-fréquente, y compris dans la presse :

entre parenthèses, : avec un "s", il y en a deux (), le mot est vraiment dans la parenthèse (). 

employé à la place de par parenthèse : légère digression ou remarque sur un sujet. 
ex : je vous envoie votre commande que, par parenthèse, vous n'avez toujours pas réglée.


----------



## TitTornade

Ah, alors on peut vraiment dire "Je m'attends que tu viens" ? 

Hihihi ! Si quelqu'un me dit ça, à part rire à un effet comique, je ne comprendrai pas ce qu'il attend que je fasse !  
Je parle sans doute mal le (star-)académicien !


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

1)Je m'attendais à un meilleur niveau d'anglais de votre part

= I excepected a better level of English from your part

2)Je m'attendais à ce que vous parliez mieux anglais...surtout après votre stage en Anglettre

= I expected your English would be better, especially after that internship in England

It's the second phrase that worries me...can we use "s'attendre à + subj" to express "I expected...would be...."

Thanks!


----------



## jann

Pure_Yvesil said:


> It's the second phrase that worries me...can we use "s'attendre à + *ce que + *subj" to express "I expected...would be...."


No need to worry; the subjunctive is absolutely correct and indeed required there.


----------



## Maître Capello

En bref :

_S'attendre *à ce* que_ + subjonctif  (tour habituel de nos jours)
_S'attendre *à ce* que_ + indicatif  (mais se trouve parfois avant le XIXe siècle)
_S'attendre que_ + subjonctif ou indicatif  (littéraire et considéré par certains comme étant plus correct que l'autre tournure)


----------



## yamyam

*on s'attend que + subj??*

Si je dis, "on s’attend que le désengorgement de la circulation aille laisser la ville respirer" - est-ce que ca c'est correcte?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Michelvar

non.

"on s'attend à" quelque chose, donc "on s'attend à ce que le...... circulation laisse la ville respirer".   (c'est bien un subjonctif, même si cela ne se voit pas).

On espère que le...
On prévoit que le...
On souhaite que le...
On prédit que le...
On estime que le...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Michelvar said:


> "on s'attend à" quelque chose, donc "on s'attend à ce que le...... circulation laisse la ville respirer".   (c'est bien un subjonctif, même si cela ne se voit pas).


Mais "s'attendre que..", existe-t-il ? Qu'en est-il des phrases comme les suivantes ?



> On s’attend que la note de passage soit plus élevée que dans le cas d’examens actuariels traditionnels, mais inférieure à 100 %.


http://www.actuaries.ca/membership/practice_education_course_faq_f.cfm



> «On s'attend que dès lundi il puisse y avoir une élection déclenchée. On va avoir notre financement. On va avoir nos 125 candidats»....


Legault croit en ses chances de former le prochain gouvernement

Que du français canadien ?


----------



## Toinamph

Pour moi "s'attendre que..." n'est pas correct. Comme l'a dit Michelvar on dit "s'attendre à ce que...".
Je l'avais jamais entendu, mais bon apparemment au Québec c'est correct donc tu dois pouvoir le dire!


----------



## Maître Capello

Toutes les solutions sont en fait possibles… 

_s'attendre *à ce* que_ (langue courante) / _s'attendre que_ (langue écrite soignée)
_s'attendre (à ce) que_ + subjonctif (mode habituel) / _s'attendre que_ + indicatif (mode moins fréquent aujourd'hui, mais encore habituel il y a un siècle)

L'indicatif se justifie particulièrement si l'on veut insister sur le fait que l'attente est assurée.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis tombé sur cette phrase qui me semble incorrecte :


> Dans un courrier…, le médecin de la Maison-Blanche a précisé qu'il s'attendait à ce que le président [qui a été testé positif pour COVID-19] *continuerait* à exercer ses fonctions…et qu'il *resterait* à la Maison-Blanche...


Je crois qu'il faut deux subjonctifs _continue _et _reste. _Il me semble que l'auteur est influencé par la structure en anglais "would continue/remain."


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, il me semble aussi.


----------

